# Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter​*
*Erst heute morgen kamen erste verlässliche Infos zum Thema Aalangelverbote in den EU-Meeren und dem Versuch der EU, Aalangler auch direkt im Süßwasser zu "managen". 
Es kommen Einschränkungen für Fischer und Angler in den Meeren, Glasaalfang bleibt aber erlaubt. 
Der Punkt "Süßwasser" ist noch unklar. Für Wolfsbarsch wünscht die EU Catch and Release - Angeln*

Wir berichteten ja schon über den Versuch der EU, nun auch direkt Angler im Süßwasser zu managen, was bisher Sache der Mitgliedsländer war:
EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant

Jetzt, am 11. und 12. Dezember 2017 fanden dazu die maßgeblichen Sitzungen in Brüssel statt.

Lange gab es trotz guter Kontakte nur Gerüchte von gestern Abend und heute morgen. 
Bis dann endlich die folgende Pressemeldung der EU kam, leider nur in Englisch bis jetzt:
http://www.consilium.europa.eu/de/p...fishing-quotas-in-the-atlantic-and-north-sea/










--------------------------------------​Mal ganz grob:
Das ist alles noch nicht vom Tisch mit der Einmischung der EU ins Süßwasserangeln damit:


> Angesichts der kritischen Lage der Aalfischerei wird es verboten sein, in EU-Gewässern der ICES-Gebiete, einschließlich der Ostsee, für einen Zeitraum von drei aufeinanderfolgenden Monaten Aal mit einer Gesamtlänge von 12 cm oder mehr zu fischen von jedem Mitgliedstaat zwischen dem 1. September 2018 und dem 31. Januar 2019. Dies ist der Zeitpunkt, zu dem Aale wandern und daher besonders gefährdet sind. Die Mitgliedstaaten müssen der Kommission den gewählten Zeitraum bis zum 1. Juni 2018 mitteilen.
> *Der Beschluss wird durch eine gemeinsame Erklärung der Europäischen Kommission und der Mitgliedstaaten ergänzt, die den Bestand an europäischem Aal, beispielsweise in Binnengewässern, durch eine Stärkung der Aalmanagementpläne in allen Phasen des Aallebenszyklus weiter schützen soll*.


*
Weiterhin gilt das alles nur für Aale ab 12 cm, Glasaalfischerei bleibt somit erlaubt - ein Unding!*

Weniger Schutz für den dem Aal gefährlich werdende Prädatoren wie Kormoran, Robben, Otter etc. wurde nicht mal angedacht/diskutiert.

Sollte darüber hinaus, dass keine geeigneten Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen werden und Glasaalfang erlaubt,  nun noch Einschränkungen für Angler oder geförderten Besatz kommen, wie es zur Debatte stand:
Dann würden hier meiner Meinung nach wieder Angler, die am wenigsten dafür können - wie bei Dorsch und Wolfsbarsch auch - wieder neben den bedrohten Arten unnötig von de EU zu Opfern gemacht werden.


Interessant dabei auch die Anmerkung aus der Pressemeldung zum Thema Wolfsbarsch!
Der weiter voll geschont bleibt/wird (bisher 1 Woba/Angler/Tag als Baglimit)!
Wobei aber die EU AUSDRÜCKLICH auf Catch and Release - Angeln hinweist und somit wohl auch wünscht als nachhaltige Nutzung auch gefährdeter Bestände.

Das deckt sich mit EU-Verlautbarungen vom Februar 2016, über die wir auch schon berichteten:
EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release


Wie das alles nun konkret weitergeht, speziell mit Aalangelverboten im Süßwasser, das  werden wir also weiter abwarten müssen.

Wir bleiben da weiter dran und werden aktuell berichten, sobald wir Konkreteres erfahren können.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 13. 12. 2017, 14 Uhr 10
*

Pressemitteilung BUNDESMINISTERIUM FÜR ERNÄHRUNG UND LANDWIRTSCHAFT
https://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/2017/106-Fangquoten.html



> Pressemitteilung Nr. 106 vom 13.12.17
> *Europäische Fischereiminister beschließen Fangquoten für 2018
> Deutsche Fischer profitieren von deutlich gewachsenen Beständen bei Hering, Seelachs und Kabeljaut*
> Zum Abschluss der Verhandlungen der Europäischen Fischereiminister in Brüssel über die Fangquoten für das kommende Jahr erklärte Bundesfischereiminister Christian Schmidt:
> ...


----------



## Flatfish86 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/fangquoten-nordsee-101.html

Laut Tagesschau sind die Binnengwässer und Angler nicht von dem Fangverbot betroffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

*Nix gegen Tagessschau und ich hoffe sie haben recht.*

Fakt ist aber zuerst mal das, was die von der EU selber schreiben (siehe das rote):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist alles noch nicht vom Tisch mit der Einmischung der EU ins Süßwasserangeln damit:
> 
> 
> > Angesichts der kritischen Lage der Aalfischerei wird es verboten sein, in EU-Gewässern der ICES-Gebiete, einschließlich der Ostsee, für einen Zeitraum von drei aufeinanderfolgenden Monaten Aal mit einer Gesamtlänge von 12 cm oder mehr zu fischen von jedem Mitgliedstaat zwischen dem 1. September 2018 und dem 31. Januar 2019. Dies ist der Zeitpunkt, zu dem Aale wandern und daher besonders gefährdet sind. Die Mitgliedstaaten müssen der Kommission den gewählten Zeitraum bis zum 1. Juni 2018 mitteilen.
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Hallo,

 Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie Großaale beim Abwandern im Meer gefangen werden? (finde da nix zu)
 Und wenn die vom Okt. - bis Jan. geschützt sind, wo sind sie in der Zeit im Meer anzutreffen?
 Sind Sie ab Feb. wieder dort, wo sie beim Aufstieg die Glasaale fangen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Neue Info: 
Wolfsbarsch C+R soll erst ab nördlich Breitengrad 48 losgehen - noch nicht bestätigt.

Dann macht das in der Meldung aber auch Sinn mit verringertes Baglimit für Seabass in Biskaya..

Aber noch nicht verifiziert..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

*Aktualisierung 13. 12. 2017, 14 Uhr 10
*

Pressemitteilung BUNDESMINISTERIUM FÜR ERNÄHRUNG UND LANDWIRTSCHAFT
https://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/2017/106-Fangquoten.html



> Pressemitteilung Nr. 106 vom 13.12.17
> *Europäische Fischereiminister beschließen Fangquoten für 2018
> Deutsche Fischer profitieren von deutlich gewachsenen Beständen bei Hering, Seelachs und Kabeljaut*
> Zum Abschluss der Verhandlungen der Europäischen Fischereiminister in Brüssel über die Fangquoten für das kommende Jahr erklärte Bundesfischereiminister Christian Schmidt:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Auch DAFV ist aufgewacht:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/kein-aal-fangverbot-fuer-angler

Witzig, wie sie meinen, wie wichtig EAA wäre bei Wolfsbarsch.

Vor allem deswegen:
Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen

AALANGELVERBOT! EAA versus DAFV! Anglerboard fragt nach.

DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot


----------



## fishhawk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*



> Laut Tagesschau sind die Binnengwässer und Angler nicht von dem Fangverbot betroffen.



Fehlt da evtl. das Wort "noch" vor dem nicht ???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch DAFV ist aufgewacht:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/kein-aal-fangverbot-fuer-angler
> 
> Witzig, wie sie meinen, wie wichtig EAA wäre bei Wolfsbarsch.



Viel witziger finde ich, dass "der DAFV auch weiterhin in Europa die Interessen der deutschen Angler vertritt"- wo sie das nicht einmal in Deutschland schaffen...

Letztendlich vertreten die in 2018 gerade noch einmal 10% der deutschen Angler überhaupt


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

nicht Angler, nur organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht Angler, nur organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer...



Falsch, denn es trifft jeden letztenendes der seine Rute hier schwingen will, egal ob organisiert oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Es ging ja nur ums"vertreten", nicht um "Wirkung für"..

Würde die inkompetente Arbeit der Verbände im DAFV nur ihre eigenen Leute treffen, wärs mir eh wurscht..

Witzig find ich, dass die so tun, als hätten die da irgendwas bewegt..

Einfach vergleichen, wer da kompetent war und wer halt DAFV, dazu haben wirs zusammen gestellt und veröffentlicht, damit man sich selber Bild machen kann:
Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Zu diesem Thema wurde gestern übrigens den ganzen Nachmittag lang in den Nachrichten von Bayern 5 berichtet (als Teil der Berichterstattung über die EU-Einigungen zu Fischfangquoten). Als negativ wurde im Beitrag angekreidet, dass es sich beim Aalschutz nur um einen "Schutz light" handle und die Binnengewässer ausgeklammert sind.

Was komplett unterschlagen wurde ist das Thema Glasaal-Entnahme. Kein Wort darüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

tja.........


----------



## Elbdrache (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Was hat das eigentlich mit dem Wolfsbarsch auf sich? Darf jetzt gar keiner mehr entnommen werden? Und mit welcher Begründung? Die Bestände nehmen bei uns doch von Jahr zu Jahr zu..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

In der Biskaya und Irland/Keltische See nehmen sie laut "Wissenschaft" eben ab.

Anglererfahrungen sind da kein Kriterium, noch nie gewesen (Theorie meinerseits: Mit wärmer werdendem Wasser verschieben einiger Bestände deswegen im Süden weniger, im Norden mehr langsam).....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*



elbdrache schrieb:


> was hat das eigentlich mit dem wolfsbarsch auf sich? Darf jetzt gar keiner mehr entnommen werden? Und mit welcher begründung? Die bestände nehmen bei uns doch von jahr zu jahr zu..


die sollen ja auch zunehmen denn wenn der kabbeljau in der nordsee wech ist dann verkaufen wir eben wolfsbarsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Haben wir ja (selbstverständlich, oder? Wo, wenn nicht bei uns?) schon,  das  Thema zu Wolfsbarsch:
Wolfsbarschangeln ist kein Verbrechen - Video und Resolution der EAA


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*



Elbdrache schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich mit dem Wolfsbarsch auf sich? Darf jetzt gar keiner mehr entnommen werden? Und mit welcher Begründung? Die Bestände nehmen bei uns doch von Jahr zu Jahr zu..



Siehe das Statement im von Thomas eingestellten EU-Bericht: "... the council acknowledged the bad state of stock".

Man erkennt also offensichtlich keine nennenswerte Bestandszunahme, sondern sieht den Bestand in schlechtem Zustand.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

wenn ich der henne das ei klau bekommen wir dann weiter küken????WIE BLÖD SIND DIE EIGENTLICH !!!!!


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema wurde gestern übrigens den ganzen Nachmittag lang in den Nachrichten von Bayern 5 berichtet (als Teil der Berichterstattung über die EU-Einigungen zu Fischfangquoten). Als negativ wurde im Beitrag angekreidet, dass es sich beim Aalschutz nur um einen "Schutz light" handle und die Binnengewässer ausgeklammert sind.
> 
> Was komplett unterschlagen wurde ist das Thema Glasaal-Entnahme. Kein Wort darüber.


Ja, hab ich auch auf mehreren Sendern so gehört.

Da faseln sie von den 12cm und wissen nicht, was das überhaupt bedeutet.
Dass dieser "Schutz" eine Farce ist, Bürger-Verarsxhung.
Muss man von einer Radioredaktion auch nicht erwarten, keine Frage.

Aber genau DA setzt Öffentlichkeitsarbeit _eigentlich_ an,
- Pressemeldungen rausgeben, die verständlich für Redaktionen und Normalbürger sind; kurze Meldungen, ganz wenige, einprägsame Fakten.
- Hintergrundtexte liefern
- Draht zu Redaktionen pfegen, damit die das überhaupt  bringen
- Anbieten für O-Töne/Interviews zur Verfügung zu stehen
- ...

Was macht dieser hauptamtlich-voll bezahlte DAFV-Versager Olaf Lindner denn den ganzen verdammten Tag???????????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

mein wirkliche  Vermutung kann ich nicht schreiben, wäre nicht vom deutschen Presserecht und Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt........


----------



## mefofänger (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*



esox02 schrieb:


> wenn ich der henne das ei klau bekommen wir dann weiter küken????WIE BLÖD SIND DIE EIGENTLICH !!!!!


:m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Wenn Politikpresse Ahnungslosigkeit beweist und nur populistisch-extremistische Vollschutz-Schützer-Fantasien ablässt, wie im "Neuen Deutschland", ist das (absolut wertvolle!!!!!!) Pressefreiheit, ich muss es dennoch nicht goutieren:
https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1073302.fangquote-letzte-windungen-der-aale.html


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Wie lange ist ein Glasaal: 
 min  ___cm
 max ___cm

 Hängt das einsetzen der Pikmentierung mit dem Wachstum zusammen also ab einer Länge von?


----------



## Flatfish86 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Laut DAFV gilt das Aalfangverbot im Meer ja nur für Berufsfischerei. Gibt es dazu eine eindeutige Quelle?

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/kein-aal-fangverbot-fuer-angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter*

Offizielle Dokumente und Pressemitteilungen findest Du am Anfang des Artikels, weitere kenn ich bis dato nicht.


----------

